# Ruger Double Action Revolvers Quiz!



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Ruger Double Action Revolvers Quiz!*

I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course and now I am on the Ruger Double Action Revolvers. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the near future.

There are over 60 quiz questions covering this firearm and I have answered most of them hopefully correctly but during my study and research I am having some problems related to some of the following quiz questions. I have conflicting answers.

*Can you help me determine the correct answers for these few quiz questions? Please correct my wrong answers!*

Thanks for your help.

Note #17. The revolver could fire without the transfer bar by simply pulling the trigger. True or *false* 

Note #18. The spring and plunger for the cylinder stop (cylinder latch) spring loads the cylinder stop (cylinder latch) 
*a)	up *
b)	down

Note #19. The crane has two balls that retain the cylinder. *True* or false

Note #20. The center pin system utilizes a 
a)	right hand thread 
*b)	left hand thread *

Note #21. The trigger is also the sear. *True* or false

Note #22. The hand (pawl) is not spring loaded. True or false

Note #23. The cylinder must go into the frame before the trigger guard assembly. *True* or false

Note #24. What is the slave pin that is supplied by Ruger used for? 
*a)	To captivate the mainspring *
b)	To install the trigger 
c)	To take off the front sight


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*hoppy70*, I think that it's time you did your own research.
This is-what?-maybe the 10th time you've asked us to tell you the answers to one of these quizzes.
I understand that it would be very expensive, to buy one of each gun you need to learn about.
But I also know that there are disassembly-and-function videos available to you, both on free web forums and on DVDs you can buy. All you need do is a little easy searching. And then there are books on the subject, including an excellent matched pair from the NRA, featuring detailed parts breakdowns.
When we do your homework for you, you really learn exactly nothing.
Do your own homework!


----------



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *hoppy70*, I think that it's time you did your own research.
> This is-what?-maybe the 10th time you've asked us to tell you the answers to one of these quizzes.
> I understand that it would be very expensive, to buy one of each gun you need to learn about.
> But I also know that there are disassembly-and-function videos available to you, both on free web forums and on DVDs you can buy. All you need do is a little easy searching. And then there are books on the subject, including an excellent matched pair from the NRA, featuring detailed parts breakdowns.
> ...


I have done everything that you have sugested and I still am have conflicting answers to some of these questions. My problem is I need 85% correct on each firearm quiz in order to pass.. Thanks for your concern!


----------

